# Would you date Taylor Swift?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Would you date Taylor Swift?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No.

Or, as Wizard Horse would say - neigh.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Yes!!!


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes, but only if she didn't write any songs about me after we inevitably break up.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

No, all along we thought it was the guys she was dating who were the problem when in reality it's her!


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

Sounds stressful

Very ****ing stressful. You'd end up in all the gossip rags. Doesn't seem worth it to me.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Definitely. If am lucky I could even have a song after me!


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> No, all along we thought it was the guys she was dating who were the problem when in reality it's her!


Honestly, who goes through that many bf's. She's not normal. She must be psychotic!


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Demon Soul said:


> Definitely. If am lucky I could even have a song after me!


Heartbreaker


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Only until we did it a couple of times sooo I guess that would be a yes , for a day .


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

I would not date her. No way. I don't care if she's "pretty", which she isn't to me . More importantly her music is garbage to my tastes. However I am pretty sure the feeling would be mutual.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

No, because 1. I'm not a lesbian, and 2. I'd really prefer not to have a catty song written about me after we break up.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Heartbreaker said:


> I would not date her. No way. I don't care if she's "pretty", which she isn't to me . More importantly her music is garbage to my tastes. However I am pretty sure the feeling would be mutual.


Lol the REAL OG  hehehe.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Cascades said:


> Honestly, who goes through that many bf's. She's not normal. She must be psychotic!







or






I worry about the cute cat. :eek


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

ANX1 said:


> or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:bash:bash

There it is, I was right. She's an absolute nutcase.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe if she took singing lessons.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

No, but I'd date this McDonald's model:


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

She looks manly in the face to me...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Cascades said:


> :bash :bash
> 
> There it is, I was right. She's an absolute nutcase.


It's just an image they portray to sell her. In reality those people are usually not like that.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Would bang her


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Only after I created a fake identity and completely changed my physical features.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

I wouldn't want to have sloppy seconds after Calvin Harris has dipped his wick.


----------



## VanitysFiend (Jun 13, 2016)

xxDark Horse said:


> Would you date Taylor Swift?


You know I've never really thought about this, lets see...

She's attractive, but not in a way that pushes my buttons...

She's talented. Making lots of money is a talent right?

If the media reports r true she has an...interesting personality...

I'd probably take high maintenance and crazy over boring, so I guess yeah, I would date her, although I don't think I could handle the media attention...


----------



## MikeTeck (Aug 24, 2016)

No. Fame is very undesirable.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Sure why not?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

No, she's really not my type. And if things didn't go well I might end up with a top 40 song about me. No thanks.


----------



## pollutedessence (Aug 18, 2014)

Darktower776 said:


> Yes, but only if she didn't write any songs about me after we inevitably break up.


Darktower didn't get me any flowers♫


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

Overdrive said:


> Would bang her


Bang her and don't call her back


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Heartbreaker said:


> Bang her and don't call her back


She would just "shake it off" lol


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

xxDark Horse said:


> Would you date Taylor Swift?


Why do you want to know? Is it something you're considering?

She's just shy of six feet tall. I don't usually pay much notice to girls taller than I am.

She has a very annoying public persona, but I'm not sure how much that speaks to her personally. Those kinds of theatrics can be by design.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'm like 5 ft 3 and Taylor Swift is 6 ft tall. I'd have to stand on a chair to kiss her. Heck yeah, i'd be down.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Nothing special... Dont find her attractive. Plain jane.


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

Not really my type but I'm not going to say no  she's so pretty


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

no. not a fan of her music and not attracted to her physically.

not to mention I have a girlfriend who is better than t-swift any day of the week.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This thread would be more interesting if everyone posted a new person and the next person answers and people can still answer the thread question.

I say that but it'd be no from me for most famous guys anyone will think to post here.

If anything would probably end up saying yes to more women than men, because there are probably more super famous women that are attractive than famous men.

No I don't know actually. A-list celebrities just aren't that attractive to me.

I would consider dating this model (lol consider, and she's too attractive to be dating me :'P):

https://67.media.tumblr.com/c40755b7216a8aa903653d87d5287290/tumblr_odom5ja3KA1uif3ezo1_540.jpg

It's the legs and hair you know.

/justboredpersephonethings


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

AllTheSame said:


> No, she's really not my type. And if things didn't go well I might end up with a top 40 song about me. No thanks.


Good point, gotta find some good thrash metal ladies to get some good music worth being named after...


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

knightofdespair said:


> Good point, gotta find some good thrash metal ladies to get some good music worth being named after...


Lol, while not thrash metal..for some reason Lita Ford comes to mind (back in the day). I'd have gone out with her way before I'd ever consider Taylor Swift.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Only if a one night stand was guaranteed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Date? I don't know. She's one of the better looking celebs, IMO. I'm not one of those who gets all worked up over celebrity status though. Couldn't care less who she is. She looks OK. But I see women who look better to me every time I go out. And closer to my age, TBH.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes. As long as she doesn't sing to me. 

I actually used to have a crush on her for a week or so since she looks like some girl from my area.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

sing it with me!!!

WE ARE NEVER EVER EVER, GONNA DATE, NEVER 

WE-EEEE 
ARE NEVER EVER EVER 
GONNA DATE, NEVER!


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Nah, she's way out of my league. There would be no point in even making an attempt.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

No. I'm sure she's a nice person but doesn't matter if she's singing or just talking- I can't stand hearing her voice. 
Not that she would want anything to do with me so its all good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Evo1114 said:


> Nah, she's way out of my league. There would be no point in even making an attempt.


And yet look at the losers she has already dated...


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

AllTheSame said:


> Lol, while not thrash metal..for some reason Lita Ford comes to mind (back in the day). I'd have gone out with her way before I'd ever consider Taylor Swift.
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


Lita Ford was hot, but the same age as my dad.


----------



## Mancman (Sep 17, 2016)

*Who the ****s Taylor Swift? A musician/singer apparently...Headline news while the world sinks In...20 years she'll be forgotten....or maybe not....Gaawd help us....and our kids and grandkids...*


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

god, no.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> She has a very annoying public persona, but I'm not sure how much that speaks to her personally. Those kinds of theatrics can be by design.


 Sometimes I think "scandals" happen when a particular celebrity has started to fade into obscurity and they figure they'll never be heard of again if they don't do something to grab some attention. When celebrity is a career, being known for something bad or shocking is as good as anything else. Their career is over when people stop talking about them and stop caring.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

No


----------



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

No. But like I'm a straight girl so.... But I'd go for her ex Taylor Lautner haha.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

knightofdespair said:


> Lita Ford was hot, but the same age as my dad.


She was hot. She's "only" twelve years older than me. When "Kiss Me Deadly" came out I was 18 and I would've married that 30 year old in a heartbeat. Or at least gone out with her. Not sure I knew many 18 year olds back then that wouldn't have.

I went to a party last Saturday night, I didn't get laid, I got in a fight...uh huh...it aint no big thing....


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

MisoGirl said:


> No. But like I'm a straight girl so.... But I'd go for her ex Taylor Lautner haha.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'd be a total gentleman so yes. Also we're both pretty shy and I think I'd have just a touch more relationship experience than she would so I'd be like, "look, there's two ways of fighting, fair and unfair." Then she'd write a song about me. Uh.. wait, nah, I'll pass.


----------



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

Protozoan said:


>


He's actually in a new movie now though so he lost the weight again. He's Taylor Hotner again lol.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

AllTheSame said:


> She was hot. She's "only" twelve years older than me. When "Kiss Me Deadly" came out I was 18 and I would've married that 30 year old in a heartbeat. Or at least gone out with her. Not sure I knew many 18 year olds back then that wouldn't have.
> 
> I went to a party last Saturday night, I didn't get laid, I got in a fight...uh huh...it aint no big thing....


I like her duet with Ozzy... I looked her up, she aged a lot in the last 10 years. I think the music life is hard on people in general. There are usually years of travel, bad sleep, bad food, plus whatever other distractions.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

knightofdespair said:


> I like her duet with Ozzy... I looked her up, she aged a lot in the last 10 years. I think the music life is hard on people in general. There are usually years of travel, bad sleep, bad food, plus whatever other distractions.


Yeah, I agree. She's still touring believe it or not. Hopefully because that's what she loves doing, and because she still has a fan base I guess. It's smaller clubs though. It's kind of sad in a way but that's what a lot of bands from the 80's are doing now...playing small clubs, playing at casinos...when they used to sell out football or baseball stadiums.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

AllTheSame said:


> Yeah, I agree. She's still touring believe it or not. Hopefully because that's what she loves doing, and because she still has a fan base I guess. It's smaller clubs though. It's kind of sad in a way but that's what a lot of bands from the 80's are doing now...playing small clubs, playing at casinos...when they used to sell out football or baseball stadiums.


I'm surprised the newer musicians are selling out those stadiums these days... I've gone to a lot of concerts but there isn't much today that I would pay $100 to go see anymore. New Tool album/tour maybe, Metallica but depends who goes with them... A7X or Megadeth maybe...wouldn't even pay to go see AC/DC anymore and they're one of my favorite bands.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

knightofdespair said:


> I'm surprised the newer musicians are selling out those stadiums these days... I've gone to a lot of concerts but there isn't much today that I would pay $100 to go see anymore. New Tool album/tour maybe, Metallica but depends who goes with them... A7X or Megadeth maybe...wouldn't even pay to go see AC/DC anymore and they're one of my favorite bands.


I don't mean to derail the thread lmao, but I really miss guitar rock. Early Metallica, Van Halen, AC/DC. I feel like it's kind of died. There aren't many bands I'd really pay to see anymore. Rumor has it The Smashing Pumpkins are getting together again and I'd pay a ridiculous amount of money to see them. Evanescense is coming to Houston, general admission floor seats are only $35, so I might actually go to that one. Amy Lee is just amazing. I've seen Metallica four times now (the first time was on their Master of Puppets tour). I used to do concerts quite a bit and I feel like I've seen most of the bands I want to see. With a few exceptions.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Nope, she really gets on my nerves.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

No she's too tall.



Protozoan said:


>


lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yep, she has fun written all over her. I'm down.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Lightly (Jun 5, 2013)

HenDoggy said:


>


lol I'm not sure if I know what you mean.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Lightly said:


> lol I'm not sure if I know what you mean.


Oh wow, this is what I get for multitasking... I meant to post that in the "favorite Pokemon" thread :flush

Anyways to stay on topic no, I'm sorry Taylor but Carly had the best pop album of 2015


----------



## SvanThor (Sep 18, 2016)

No, considering she's been around the block and I'm not much taller than her. I've got just about an inch on her. She's way too tall for me.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Honestly I think she's cute but she's like 10 years too young, otherwise she would be exactly my type.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

She's also the second best Taylor with blond hair who sings:


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> She's also the second best Taylor with blond hair who sings:


I like the pretty reckless, but she is not better than Taylor Swift, her live performances are pretty weak from what I've seen on youtube.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Sure. I wonder what she looks like naked. Then after we break up I would be in the media.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Carolyne said:


> I like the pretty reckless, but she is not better than Taylor Swift, her live performances are pretty weak from what I've seen on youtube.


I'm actually not a big fan I just stumbled on that song and remembered this thread, although I did hear them years ago live supporting Evanescence and they were OK (I can't remember that well since that was in 2011 I think.) I do like her music style more than Taylor Swift's though.


----------



## Miach (Mar 29, 2016)

I don't really know her, but I would be willing to give her a chance. But on the other hand, I'm very sure she wouldn't like me so it would be a waste of time, and probably painful and uncomfortable. I might just do it to be 100% sure, maybe.


----------



## Rainy Cakes (Jul 14, 2016)

I love tay tay swizzle!! She's adorable and I love her music.

Would I date her? Hell no. Everyone here already stated it she has way too many problems with relationships and
you'd inevitably be the next victim for her songs. lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If I were her age, probably.
Unless she was Trouble, Trouble, Trouble.....and would put me in a song the way my fellow half-Hungarian hottie Alanis Morissette did with her ex, I would date her.

She seems decent.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Nah. She seems to have an off-putting personality. The sort of scandals she's gotten into makes her seem immature and manipulative. I also don't want to spend time with her taking staged pap photos with her.


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> If I were her age, probably.
> Unless she was Trouble, Trouble, Trouble.....and would put me in a song the way my fellow half-Hungarian hottie Alanis Morissette did with her ex, I would date her.
> 
> She seems decent.


If you were her age she wouldn't want you. (before that gets misunderstood, I mean that she doesn't really do age-appropriate relationships)


----------



## Harbinger1 (Feb 23, 2014)

no I prefer to mostly go unnoticed. Dating a celebrity would probably be the opposite of that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Carolyne said:


> If you were her age she wouldn't want you. (before that gets misunderstood, I mean that she doesn't really do age-appropriate relationships)


Yeah I only know of a few of her relationships and they were around her age. She hasn't had a lot of luck.


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> Yeah I only know of a few of her relationships and they were around her age. She hasn't had a lot of luck.


Her most well-known relationships were Jake Gyllenhaal (9 years), John Mayer (12 years :O ) Calvin Harris (6 years) Tom Hiddleston (9 years) and Harry Styles (-4 years) and Connor Kennedy (-4 years). I realize how stupid this post is but I did the research so I'm not letting those ten minutes go to waste by _not_ posting it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Carolyne said:


> Her most well-known relationships were Jake Gyllenhaal (9 years), John Mayer (12 years :O ) Calvin Harris (6 years) Tom Hiddleston (9 years) and Harry Styles (-4 years) and Connor Kennedy (-4 years). I realize how stupid this post is but I did the research so I'm not letting those ten minutes go to waste by _not_ posting it.


I knew about the Kennedy kid, but I had no idea she dated John Mayer. He is not someone I would have paired her with.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

My head says no, that if the other guys she has been with weren't good enough, then there is no way I would even be close to what her standards would be.

But other body parts say yes.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

Assuming the question means if one could? nah, I'd rather go for other celebs/models I'm intrigued by.(if I could).


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I will never understand why so many guys like taylor swift. She's the opposite of what i thought guys liked (except from the blonde hair). She's tall af. She has zero curves. And theres something about her face that is very...old lady like. And ofc theres the dating. Tbh she probably hasn't dated much more than a normal girl does. But the fact that she shows her relationships off to media after like a few days of dating is so strange. Even if you're taylor swift, it's not rocket science to keep your relationship secret for a few months. It's just not healthy and probably a major reason why all her relationships flop.
Also, her squad of rich man hating young model friends freak me out. I imagine them showing up at her mansion at midnight in witch outfits and then they sit around a fire and laugh about how much they hate men and help eachother make voodoo dolls.


----------

